# Fears



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 30, 2013)

Fears; be they irrational or very real, what are yours? Is there a reason to why you fear them, or is there no reason to it other than your gut tells you to be. Phobias have often plagued people, and nobody could really explain sometimes why they are developed. But some have reasons to be scared.

If you do not want to say why you are afraid that is fine. This is just a question I was pondering. For instance, I am very much afraid of coyotes, but not spiders. In fact I find the spider to be quite fascinating. My reason for being afraid of coyotes is unknown to me.

So, any fears anyone?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm afraid that I will wake up someday, realise I'm an old man and that I haven't done what I wished I did.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 30, 2013)

Furries.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not afraid of spiders. There's only a handful of them that are poisonous, and even fewer that are extremely dangerous to humans. 

I am afraid of hornets, bees and wasps. I'm also afraid of being on planes, but not necessarily afraid of heights.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2013)

Believe it or not, I'm actually terrified of the movie The Mask and the Armos from Ocarina of Time...actually just odd statues in general. They always terrified me as a kid.





Watch someone post one or the other thinking I'm joking...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 30, 2013)

Tight spaces.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 30, 2013)

It's not really a fear but I really don't like stickers, bandaids, and other adhesive things.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 30, 2013)

Penises.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2013)

Heights
Hallucinations
Complete destruction of science and logic (this is the thing that scares the shit out of me in horror movies)
Depersonalization
Slipping (fuck ice. seriously. *fuck it*.)
Steep slopes (which is tied in with my fear of slipping)
Most social environments
Insanity
The concept of Hell

Oh, and being alone in the dark. Fuck that shit.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never really had any fears. I suppose I have a bit of a fear of some bugs, not a huge fear, but a fear. Don't know why though. I guess I also have a fear of disappointing people/not meeting the standards that are set for me.


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2013)

i fear running out of adrenaline to confront fear. in other words, i fear nothing


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 30, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Penises.


A fear of penises?  You won't really fit in with the rest of the furries.  :V


----------



## lol (Apr 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Believe it or not, I'm actually terrified of the movie The Mask and the Armos from Ocarina of Time...actually just odd statues in general. They always terrified me as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're afraid of those statues too? The Wind Waker ones, and those morths, where the reasons I haven't played the game in such a long time. The beamos statues were pretty creepy too, especially the ones from Majora's Mask.


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Seekrit (Apr 30, 2013)

None of that phobia stuff, just rational fears. Par exemple; the most dangerous scorpion in the world is on my balls.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 30, 2013)

Heights.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not afraid of anything.

I used to be, until I realized how fucking pointless it is.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 30, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> A fear of penises?  You won't really fit in with the rest of the furries.  :V




Maybe it's just the semen I'm afraid of.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2013)

it's an acquired taste :roll:


----------



## Krieger (Apr 30, 2013)

Murky water usually gets to me. I don't like to be in it, yet I always swim in it...
I just like to know everything that is happening around me, and murky water prevents that I guess.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2013)

Krieger said:


> Murky water usually gets to me. I don't like to be in it, yet I always swim in it...
> I just like to know everything that is happening around me, and murky water prevents that I guess.



I used to get that, too.

The trick is to swim anyway, and get used to it B)


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 30, 2013)

I love coyotes, they are like cute furry dogs - just not fat.

Anyways....

I am wary of scorpions/spiders but not scared. In fact, scorpions are awesome creatures.
I am a bit freaked by the idea of swimming in murky water, as who knows what is in there, but it is no phobia.
I have been freaked at times about the thought of returning to old ways.



And sometimes I get paranoid and freaky if really tired.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's see, I've got my typical stuff like needles, the dentist, heights, and large dogs (go figure).

But then I have some that may not make sense. I love stuff like roller coasters and drop rides. Put me on a ferris wheel? God no. Airplanes? Forget it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2013)

Nashida said:


> But then I have some that may not make sense. I love stuff like roller coasters and drop rides. Put me on a ferris wheel? God no. Airplanes? Forget it.



Actually, I can relate. I guess you might say I have a fear of heights, but that's why I LOVE heights and thrill rides like that. Coincidentally, I also used to be deathly afraid of flying until I learned how to fly a plane in High School. Then I realized most of what was scaring me didn't even make sense.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm incredibly afraid of heights. More specifically, I'm terrified of falling from said heights to my death. I can't say for certain why I have this fear, but I like to think it has something to do with when I was a baby and my mom fell down the stairs with me in her arms. She protected me and broke her back in the process (she's fine now, btw). I think the trauma from that event has stuck with me in my subconscious ever since.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 1, 2013)

Every winged creature with a stinger is out to get me because they smell fear, so I'm always wary when they're about. Also, I am completely vulnerable to something/someone sneaking up on me in the dark, or bumping into things if I don't tread carefully...so fuck the darkness.


----------



## Hewge (May 1, 2013)

Just spiders, really.

â€‹Also, possibly, maybe... *b**right pink colors.*


----------



## Nashida (May 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Actually, I can relate. I guess you might say I have a fear of heights, but that's why I LOVE heights and thrill rides like that. Coincidentally, I also used to be deathly afraid of flying until I learned how to fly a plane in High School. Then I realized most of what was scaring me didn't even make sense.



The only reason I managed to relax on the flight from Logan to Shanghai was a lovely cocktail of, well, a cocktail and a drug my doc prescribed for me. Knocked me right out. With rides and stuff, I know I'm only in the air for maybe a minute or so, and even that first drop is only a few seconds. With a plane, it's even longer, even higher, and it feels slower.

Now here's my biggest one: Let's picture a building, say a school or an office building or even a hospital. This building's got a long and windy pathway or driveway leading up the front door. And there's those tall streetlights or floodlights lining the path.

Something about them creeps me right the fuck out, especially at dusk or pure nighttime. I can't even explain this one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2013)

I am afraid of not having control over my own life.
Conspiracies scare me and privacy is one of my top concerns.
I also hate most kinds of tycoons.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 1, 2013)

Bugs
Big public places and heights (malls, airports, outside with nothing to grab hold on etc..
Unfamiliar things
Getting sick
Dying from my complications
Panic attacks
Going blind with worsening eye conditions
Going insane
Losing coordination and motor skills
Stomach problems
Becoming more disabled as time goes on
Losing my precious electronics
Paranoia
DP/DR
Dissociative issues
Not being able to sleep
Communists
People with guns
etc...


----------



## Zabrina (May 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> it's an acquired taste :roll:




Perhaps I'll put some in my afternoon tea. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Bugs
> Big public places and heights (malls, airports, outside with nothing to grab hold on etc..
> Unfamiliar things
> Dying from my complications
> ...



Whoa, Nellie...

At this rate you're going to die of complications with being afraid of your complications :/

Try to relax a bit!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2013)

Listed in order of probability

Death
Illness [life threatening]
Wasting my life
Infection 
Torture


Oh and wasps, because they like to sting me.


----------



## DrDingo (May 1, 2013)

I don't have any fears in particular, well, not anymore anyway.

I used to be afraid of heights high enough to kill me, and standing on structures that might collapse. I remember once when I was 11 I was on a trip with my primary school to an Adventure Camp. I chickened out of abseiling because there was a stone floor below me. I regretted it afterwards.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 1, 2013)

Parasites D: 

I don't have a problem with removing ticks, or watching worms being removed from others, but the thought of them being in or on me, terrifies me.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Whoa, Nellie...
> 
> At this rate you're going to die of complications with being afraid of your complications :/
> 
> Try to relax a bit!


 I know . It's hard to relax when you can't even sleep in piece when weird paranoid shit happens to you at night.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 1, 2013)

Spiders. I hate the blighters.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2013)

I tend to go into hysterics if I'm up on a high surface because I'm just like, "SHIT, SHIT, I GOT UP HERE, NOW HOW DO I GET DOWN?"

I also lose my shit at the sight of cockroaches.


----------



## Dreaming (May 1, 2013)

General "fears" that come with depressive moodswings. Fear of failing, fear of becoming a failure, fear of my status as a failure, fear of being seen as a failure, intense paranoia; thinking that everyone sees me as a failure. I have this intense fear of judgment. I dunno if it's judgment specifically, it's just a general paranoia/anxiety really, but the fear of judgment will always push me over the edge. then again it depends on where my moods sit 

Other than that, I'm pretty scared of death. It's pretty damn stupid yeah, but it's not the dying that scares me, it's the uncertainty behind it and the fact that it'll likely hit you unexpectedly. I'd drive myself less crazy if I knew the date of my death...


----------



## Zabrina (May 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> General "fears" that come with depressive moodswings. Fear of failing, fear of becoming a failure, fear of my status as a failure, fear of being seen as a failure, intense paranoia; thinking that everyone sees me as a failure. I have this intense fear of judgment. I dunno if it's judgment specifically, it's just a general paranoia/anxiety really, but the fear of judgment will always push me over the edge. then again it depends on where my moods sit
> 
> Other than that, I'm pretty scared of death. It's pretty damn stupid yeah, but it's not the dying that scares me, it's the uncertainty behind it and the fact that it'll likely hit you unexpectedly. I'd drive myself less crazy if I knew the date of my death...




I'd go into a state of insanity if I knew my death date. I'd just have to check off the days one at a time...


----------



## ausren (May 1, 2013)

Omg I've never told anyone this irl, for fear of them abusing their knowledge, but I'm irrationally afraid of stickers. There, I said it.

More rational fears include: roaches(especially the flying variety), mustaches and deep water(although I love the ocean, it scares me to stare into the deep and all the unknown creatures living below).


----------



## Seekrit (May 1, 2013)

ausren said:


> Omg I've never told anyone this irl, for fear of them abusing their knowledge, but I'm irrationally afraid of stickers. There, I said it.
> 
> More rational fears include: *roaches(especially the flying variety)*, mustaches and deep water(although I love the ocean, it scares me to stare into the deep and all the unknown creatures living below).



What the fuck, they fly now?

I only seen a roach once. It looked kinda lonely.


----------



## ausren (May 1, 2013)

secretfur said:


> What the fuck, they fly now?
> 
> I only seen a roach once. It looked kinda lonely.



Some of the larger ones can. Take a trip down to Georgia or Florida, you'll see plenty. They also are very hard to kill. There's a reason I don't live in the south anymore.. haha. Be scared!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 1, 2013)

Oh god, imagine if spiders could fly.... That would be a living hell.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 1, 2013)

I'm afraid of assimilatory alien organisms hiding in my toilet.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 1, 2013)

Heights. Plane trips are out of the question.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 1, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Going insane




Heh, I'd say I am afraid of going insane but I already went insane a long time ago. So being afraid of it would be pointless to me.


----------



## BouncyOtter (May 1, 2013)

My two biggest fears are spiders and failing.


----------



## Symlus (May 1, 2013)

O hey it's this thread... That I made, a while back. 

Spiders. I'm already going insane.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 2, 2013)

Commitment


----------



## Fnoros (May 2, 2013)

permanent negative changes to my health or appearance other than death
imprisonment
bodily fluids other than blood or those relating to sex
office work
capitalists
people in business suits


but i am totally fine with heights, needles, death (and i don't even believe in an afterlife), minor injury, darkness, clowns, and the knowledge that we all live on a spinning rock hurtling through an endless void.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 2, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> what do you mean?



Something supernatural happening that makes you question everything you once knew of the world. You have no fucking clue what could happen anymore, as what was once seemingly impossible has happened.

It's obviously an abstract concept and only really works with fiction... but it makes you think.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Something supernatural happening that makes you question everything you once knew of the world. You have no fucking clue what could happen anymore, as what was once seemingly impossible has happened.
> 
> It's obviously an abstract concept and only really works with fiction... but it makes you think.



Imagine how people felt when Newtonian physics began to fray at the edges.


----------



## VoxNocturne (May 2, 2013)

Swarms freak me out.  Anything in mass that cannot be escaped.  That excludes people, but not zombies.  Zombie swarms REALLY freak me out.


----------



## Ablion (May 3, 2013)

I am feared from the bomb blast which are very common now a days in all the countries........
The blast at Olympics is the example of the fear which can't sleep me at night.


----------



## Kalmor (May 3, 2013)

Ablion said:


> I am feared from the bomb blast which are very common now a days in all the countries........
> The blast at Olympics is the example of the fear which can't sleep me at night.


The Boston marathon wasn't the Olympics...


----------



## toddf-alt (May 7, 2013)

I am terrified of people finding out about my connection with the furry fandom and having this fact culminate in the loss of my career.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 7, 2013)

I've got a phobia of akitas, and i get squirrely around curly-tailed dogs and large floofy dogs in general- which stems from getting mauled badly by one as a kid. I full realize how dumb of a phobia that sounds, but it's like someone else takes control of your body around them, its NOT a fun feeling.  I fear spiders, but that mainly stems from having many-a bad experience with them as a kid, including this one time where they utterly infested an outdoor camp I had to stay at.  I also have a general fear of being forgotten


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 7, 2013)

Cockroaches. 

Can't deal with them, man. Just can't. Once I know one is in the house, I literally cannot rest until I'm sure it is D E A D.

I also found out, during a walk in the pouring rain in, the middle of the night, in near pitch-black darkness, and having to pass through a heavily flooded part of the street, that large dark bodies of water freak me the fuck out. Just walking through them, never knowing how deep they really go, what exactly your feet are treading on and what could be below the surface...


----------



## Nashida (May 7, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> I've got a phobia of akitas, and i get squirrely around curly-tailed dogs and large floofy dogs in general- which stems from getting mauled badly by one as a kid. I full realize how dumb of a phobia that sounds, but it's like someone else takes control of your body around them, its NOT a fun feeling.



Hardly dumb at all. My fear of dogs stems from being attacked by a stray GSD when I was 6. It took me years to stop getting so scared of all dogs, but it also helped when my ex (on good terms) introduced me to his two Westies, who were the sweetest things on the planet. My first true help came from my best friend's rather large (and dumb as hell) golden retriever/GSD mix, Comet.


----------



## MCatHusker (May 7, 2013)

I have a fear of when animals lick themselves, it's weird right?
Cause you would think as a wolf i would lick myself clean and stuff, but i hate it when my pets make that slurping sound!!
And then i fear about it because i never know when i'll here that sound!
Or sometihng, it's weird and just, I just don't like it at all......


----------



## Xeno (May 7, 2013)

Water, more specifically deep water, I'll start freaking out if my feet aren't able to touch the surface of the pool/beach.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 7, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> I am terrified of people finding out about my connection with the furry fandom and having this fact culminate in the loss of my career.



The world is a shit place indeed.


----------



## Alicia Dargon (May 14, 2013)

Xeno said:


> Water, more specifically deep water, I'll start freaking out if my feet aren't able to touch the surface of the pool/beach.



Bathophobia and I am totally with you on that. I am okay if I can see through the water to the bottom but deep dark depths and to a lesser extent vines, logs, or dark places like that freak me out. Actually, that reminds me. In the past I played games like MegaMan Legends, which was a 3D RPG variation of the MegaMan games. There were times in the game when you would need to go down into dungeons and a few of these happened to be filled completely with water and I was still creeped out xD


Other than irrational fear of deep water, my only other fears that I can think of are pretty average:


 Fear of being lesser than/not doing something meaningful with my life

 Fear of being alone/dying alone/left behind.


My biggest one being the latter because it kind of follows you no matter where you go, but yeah pretty normal fears from what I hear.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 14, 2013)

Fears that what I'm doing with my fursona might be illegal, or at least not well-received. I might lose my tenure as a college student or find it impossible to get a job. However, if our cover as Furries blown to our employers, the possibility of getting sacked just for being Furry is out there and it won't matter what your fursona is when the you-know-what hits the fan. And as I've been told, on your deathbed the things you DIDN'T do that COULD have been a source of joy will sting far more than the things you did that ended up failing miserably. And I don't want to live a life of regrets so that's why I am moving forward.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 14, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Cockroaches.
> 
> Can't deal with them, man. Just can't. Once I know one is in the house, I literally cannot rest until I'm sure it is D E A D.
> 
> I also found out, during a walk in the pouring rain in, the middle of the night, in near pitch-black darkness, and having to pass through a heavily flooded part of the street, that large dark bodies of water freak me the fuck out. Just walking through them, never knowing how deep they really go, what exactly your feet are treading on and what could be below the surface...


 It's like the thought of swimming in the middle of the ocean with no land in sight around and you do not know what's below your feet. Thinking about it freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 14, 2013)

Eh, lesse

I, like many people, have that skin-crawling fear of spiders. I respect them as creatures though and actually like the personalities of some. I'll still kill one if it is on me.
I was afraid of heights, but I enjoy the adrenaline rush and so I love roller coasters, going to the top of tall buildings, and climbing trees and up rocky areas. I still have the adrenaline response, but at this point my fear is conquered because I face it often.
I'm afraid of ever losing a limb for any reason. It freaks me out just to think about not being whole. Even if it is just the tip of one of my fingers or toes.
Going blind is a fear of mine. Loss of other senses would be bad, but I feel blindness would be the worst.
I fear oblivion... nothingness.

I have a building anxiety surrounded by large groups of strangers. I get paranoid and look over my shoulder a lot. However, I never have had a panic attack and I can still deal with it... I just become edgy, irritable, and yeah paranoid. If I have even one person I know with me I am usually fine or have little trouble.

I am not afraid of snakes or scorpions really. Although, not sure I'd want a scorpion on my hand though. Snakes I like to hold.


----------



## Harbinger (May 14, 2013)

None...








Apart from flying in aeroplanes...



Oh and for the arachnophobics here, my pet australian huntsman spider


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

I fear the reaper.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


>



Oh! It's so pretty and yet it's freakin' me out! D:
Such is the phobia... At least I can appreciate them from a distance.


----------



## GhostWolf (May 15, 2013)

My biggest is snakes, it took me years just to stand to be in the same room with them. But I won't go any where near them.


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

my life is pretty much composed of a consistent stream of intangible, irrational terror and anxiety that consumes all things, aha

It is difficult to navigate sometimes!


----------



## Hewge (May 21, 2013)

My future horrifies me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

As a child I was afraid of other people's dogs.. 
And ghosts, I'm sure one of my old houses were haunted.

Now I'm scared of the scariest thing of all! Women.



Fox_720B said:


> I fear the reaper.



Now I have BOC playing in my head, the cowbells!


----------



## TricksterF (May 21, 2013)

A fear of never getting a relationship
and a fear of going to a convention of some kind just being around loads of people I don't know generally. (these are really stupid but true)


----------



## kap (May 22, 2013)

I have this strange fear that someday, I'm going to figure out something unknowable, and the instant that I get it, I'll just stop existing.

Also prions. Prions are effin scary, man. Actually, any biological thing that can mess up my brain are really scary to me, especially if there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 22, 2013)

Large spiders.  Mainly the ones that are in movies and books that are about half the size of an average person.  Like Aragog in Harry Potter.  If it's bigger than my foot then its big enough to scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 23, 2013)

NEEDLES!!!!!!! (Being an adult woman crying when she gets a flu shot doesn't make the kid next in line feel any better, either)
tornadoes
losing my friends and family
having no control over my life 
the reaper
empty two story houses (noises are everywhere!)
swimming alone (I had this fear from when I was little. I thought a shark would come out of the drain)


----------



## Zabrina (May 23, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> As a child I was afraid of other people's dogs..
> And ghosts, I'm sure one of my old houses were haunted.
> 
> Now I'm scared of the scariest thing of all! Women.




Mmmyes, fear us.


----------



## outlawgirl265 (May 25, 2013)

I am afraid of spiders, and most other large bugs (want to see something absolutely pants-shittingly frightening? Look up a Jerusalem cricket and tell me that doesn't look like something that's hand crafted for a horror movie. I found one in my kitchen.) Also of falling --but not necessarily heights.

But mostly what I fear is nothing tangible, but instead what is inside of me. I spent a long time being an angry person, and burying myself deep to keep that from coming out, so I don't really know what else is down there with it, or what has abscessed in my absence. I'm afraid of unburying it and opening up that can of worms more than anything else in my life, because I am just so damned sure that it'll be akin to a bomb dropping, and shattering my world into pieces, as well as wreaking havoc on my already precariously balanced psyche.


----------



## F A N G (May 25, 2013)

Wasps ! Wasps are my terror!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

People that creep me out. Makes me feel out of place.


----------



## Shaade (May 25, 2013)

I fear dying a slow, agonizing death =(
Besides that probably the biggest phobia I have is of nuclear weapons, which really kicked off when I was 16-17. I was just lying in my bed trying to sleep one night, and it was like a switch suddenly flipped in my brain and I realised how possible nuclear war is and how I could do absolutely nothing to protect myself from an attack, short of living in a hole in the ground.
For about 6 months after that I was a nervous wreck, and it's hard to even describe how terrified I was. Every little sudden, elevated sound I heard spooked me, and I couldn't even look at the sky without seeing a damn mushroom cloud. o.Q
Needless to say I sought help, and eventually learned to live with it...but i've never fully gotten over it.
But anyway, as weird as it might sound that's probably my most memorable experience concerning fear.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 25, 2013)

Arachnophobia and Altophobia are my 2 biggest fears. Fear of arachnids and fear of heights. I can clearly understand where my fear of spiders came from when a big, hairy huntsman was crawling up my leg while I was sleeping at the age of 8. And my fear of heights came from when I went to the top of the Eureka skydeck in the Melbourne CBD. Freaky shit, yo.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Arachnophobia and Altophobia are my 2 biggest fears. Fear of arachnids and fear of heights. I can clearly understand where my fear of spiders came from when a big, hairy huntsman was crawling up my leg while I was sleeping at the age of 8. And my fear of heights came from when I went to the top of the Eureka skydeck in the Melbourne CBD. Freaky shit, yo.


 God, everyone's afraid of spiders. dickroaches scare me and gross me out more. I am severely afraid of heights and it's worse when you are going through DP/DR when in high or open places.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 25, 2013)

I am only scared of spider because when I was a kid we had an infestation of recluses. We bombed the house many times but man was it bad.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 25, 2013)

I discoverd I have no fear of spiders anymore, one crawled near me last night while I was watching TV, I just let it do it's thing, and it did to me.

I fecking hate moths though. I laugh evilly when they fly into campfires :twisted:


----------



## DrDingo (May 25, 2013)

Last time I posted on here I said I had no fears.. then something occurred to me. I always seem to speak in a way that gives me what I think to be the best results, and I rarely say anything that will shock or surprise people. Perhaps this means that I fear judgement. It would make sense, as I dislike being misinterpreted.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 26, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> God, everyone's afraid of spiders. dickroaches scare me and gross me out more.



I don't fear them. I despise their very existence.


----------



## Percy (May 26, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> God, everyone's afraid of spiders. dickroaches scare me and gross me out more. I am severely afraid of heights and it's worse when you are going through DP/DR when in high or open places.


I'm scared of none of those. o_o


----------



## Distorted (May 26, 2013)

The moon (full moon actually)
Deep Water (Can't swim)
Stinging insects
Relapsing

That is all...


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 26, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm scared of none of those. o_o



H-h-how the... what the... are you even human?! o~O


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I discoverd I have no fear of spiders anymore, one crawled near me last night while I was watching TV, I just let it do it's thing, and it did to me.
> 
> I fecking hate moths though. I laugh evilly when they fly into campfires :twisted:



I discovered that a surprising number of people dislike moths- lots of girls at my college are afraid of them. What is it about moths that is so bad?


----------



## Seekrit (May 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I discovered that a surprising number of people dislike moths- lots of girls at my college are afraid of them. What is it about moths that is so bad?



I don't know, some of them are quite beautiful.

The same can't be said for spiders. I opened my desk drawer and thought I saw one, freaked out a bit. Turned out it was just a stamp with a raft spider on it -_-


----------



## DrDingo (May 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I discovered that a surprising number of people dislike moths- lots of girls at my college are afraid of them. What is it about moths that is so bad?


I think moths look pretty and interesting, but like all people I find it annoying when they chew at clothes in my wardrobe.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 26, 2013)

Politics/government and corporations taking away my rights and freedom as a human being.


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 26, 2013)

I fear wasps. Those fucking wasps just ready to attack me regardless whether or not i mean them harm, little fuckers.

Also losing my significant one and falling into a spiraling depression. Oh and my anxiety attacks i fear them too.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I don't know, some of them are quite beautiful.
> 
> The same can't be said for spiders. I opened my desk drawer and thought I saw one, freaked out a bit. Turned out it was just a stamp with a raft spider on it -_-



I agree that moths are beautiful. I also like spiders, but I confess since I discovered some british spiders actually are capable of poisonous/irritant bites that I'm more likely to leave them alone than pick them up and put them outside. 

Stinging insects make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I discovered that a surprising number of people dislike moths- lots of girls at my college are afraid of them. What is it about moths that is so bad?



They're 3 dimensional assholes, spiders move 2 dimensionally, easy to predict where they're going. Moths just come waltzing through the window on a summer night and just annoy.


----------



## Distorted (May 26, 2013)

The only reason I pardon spiders is because they kill the annoying bugs that find their way into my face. The ONLY reason.


----------



## kyrathegenet (May 27, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Parasites D:
> 
> I don't have a problem with removing ticks, or watching worms being removed from others, but the thought of them being in or on me, terrifies me.


Completely and totally agree. The scariest part of that is the fact that most parasites are pretty easy to get. A couple of years ago I was seriously stressed out, and after watching an episode of 1000 ways to Die about a girl with parasites, I got completely paranoid. It got to the point that it felt like I had worms crawling around in my stomach, like they were under my skin. Worse feeling in the world.


----------



## Itzal (May 27, 2013)

Spiders. And it sucks because every RPG I've ever played has had the damn things that are roughly the size large dogs and SUVs. Some parts of Skyrim have been hell for me -_-


----------



## Percy (May 27, 2013)

I honestly don't see why spiders are so scary to people, unless those spiders were venomous. o_o


----------



## Itzal (May 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> I honestly don't see why spiders are so scary to people, unless those spiders were venomous. o_o



When I think about it, it really doesn't make sense since they're so tiny *not the obscenely large freaks* and really awesomely built. But I see one, and my skin crawls. Idk why that is.


----------



## Saga (May 27, 2013)

Demons.


----------



## kyrathegenet (May 27, 2013)

Personal demons or real scary-as-shit demons?


----------



## Saga (May 27, 2013)

kyrathegenet said:


> Personal demons or real scary-as-shit demons?


Satan's army demons.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 28, 2013)

As time goes on, my mind has been becoming more like a dream. Everything has been becoming dreamy feeling in my head and memories and my existence feels weird.


----------



## Yago (May 28, 2013)

What to do when you don't want to sleep because your greatest nightmare is reality and you know you'll have to wake up?


----------



## rhansen23 (May 28, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Haunted dolls.
> The idea of being in a room full of creepy dolls staring down at me sends shivers down my spine. I should have never seen those Chucky The Killer Doll movies...



Yeah, those freaked me out as a kid. My fears and phobias are:

Clowns (creepy mofos)
small spaces (make sleeping in "coffin racks" really hard on the ship)
anything tying me down, like seaweed, constricting snakes, ropes, etc. (yeah, bondage stuff creeps me the heck out)
darkness (seriously, I leave my tv on as a night light, hate the dark)
ledges (not really fear of heights per se, more like a fear of being on the edge itself)

Yeah, I'm a scaredy-cat.


----------



## TricksterF (May 30, 2013)

New fear! 
Sitting next to tired people on buses ): a guy put his arm around me and fell asleep on my shoulder D:


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2013)

The sounds of flickering electric arcs.

Ironically, I'm in a welding class.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The sounds of flickering electric arcs.
> 
> Ironically, I'm in a welding class.


 Sometimes when a powerline blows it makes a loud arc sound, like vrump vrump surprisingly, yeah, I had those going through hurricanes and all the lights went out. God, the hurricanes back in 05-06. Sounds pretty cool though. Just like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVWBDwZCaK8 It's like plasma I think.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

The sound of a Geiger counter.

I think it started when I started playing Half-Life back in 2011. I don't know, the clicking just scares the shit out of me. I suppose out of all my other fears, this one and the fear of electric arcs are the two that actually make sense.

In fact, now that I think about it, Half-Life was also responsible for my fear of electric arcs. Damn, that game had some pretty good sound effects.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

I have an irrational fear of being clubed to death.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The sound of a Geiger counter.
> 
> I think it started when I started playing Half-Life back in 2011. I don't know, the clicking just scares the shit out of me. I suppose out of all my other fears, this one and the fear of electric arcs are the two that actually make sense.



Play S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty much all Arachnids and insects, except for Dragonflies and Ladybugs, and a few others that I deem 'okay.'

Being in a large crowd where a lot of people are in contact with me.

Plane crashes, though not the the extent I have panic attacks when I get on planes, more like a little seed of panic always in my head when on a plane.

Other things.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

Cars that are braking too much on the highway when there's little traffic.

People who feel the need to lie about themselves to impress others (cock size, weight, education, anything).

Dying in a really faceless way (being a small number in a large death toll, like a natural disaster or terrorist attack).

High places (I don't have vertigo but do feel a little uneasy when up high without restraints).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't fear many things, but I do fear unemployment, getting killed in any way possible, and nuclear war because it feels so likely to happen because there are people who are stupid enough to do it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a fear of being rejected until recently.
recently I have just said "Fuck it" and been myself. "I do what I want."


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Sure, until the police come.

Also, I'm afraid of my dad's shitty driving.


----------



## Saga (Jun 7, 2013)

Vaginas

TOO MANY MOVING PARTS
LARGE MACHINERY
SMELLS
STRANGE LIQUIDS
D:


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

You serious? -_-


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> Vaginas
> 
> TOO MANY MOVING PARTS
> LARGE MACHINERY
> ...



like a vidyagame bad guy

CREEPING BIOTERROR VAGINA USED WET BREATH


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

secretfur said:


> like a vidyagame bad guy



A video game vagina monster? I think that's already been done.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Ack!! Kill it!! Kill it with anything possible!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ack!! Kill it!! Kill it with anything possible!!



The only way to kill it is by teleporting inside of it and destroying it from the inside out.

Kinky.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 7, 2013)

http://cdn3.whatculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Rakk-Hive.jpg(nsfw-ish its a borderlands enemy the just so happens to have a vagina face.)
that's a real serious case of vagina breath.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm afraid of scary things


----------



## Saga (Jun 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> A video game vagina monster? I think that's already been done.


Also in "A mother's inferno"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JstwmqL-Fts 9:42


----------



## Foxbean (Jun 9, 2013)

In addition to a bunch of dumb irrational fears, I fear being yelled at, and I fear all the usual things like rejection and failure.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2013)

*FOXBEAN YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED IN THIS THREAD!!!*


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 9, 2013)

leon said:


> I'm afraid of scary things


5 points to the laziest post in the thread.

I don't fear death, being injured and ending up disabled and unable to work/do things for myself is my biggest fear. I've never been afraid of heights. Once you climb so far you are guaranteed to die if you fall, so climbing further isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

In all of the serious, I'm terrified of walking down the stairs with no lights on in the dark.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2013)

I've got a few in addition to what most people are afraid of:
-Failure
-Rejection
-Death
-Making mistakes
-Spiders
-Losing all of my computer data
-Losing interest in something that I love.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> In all of the serious, I'm terrified of walking down the stairs with no lights on in the dark.


You should be. I fell down the stairs last week and fucked up my ankle. It _can _happen to you.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You should be. I feel down the stairs last week and fucked up my ankle. It _can _happen to you.



There's a turn on my stairs, so sometimes I crabwalk around the corner if I'm not holding anything.

Incidentally never try and carry a coffee mug with your mouth.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You should be. I fell down the stairs last week and fucked up my ankle. It _can _happen to you.



Last year I jumped off the bottom step at home and hit my head on the ceiling. I could feel my spine being jarred down my back, I slumped to the floor as I was temporarily paralyzed from the neck down. I certainly fear that happening again, that was a frightening 3 minutes. Once I could walk again I was very weak for several days, the absolute most weight I could lift was a cup of tea.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 9, 2013)

I fear that if I have my own child in the future my wife (I'm not yet even engaged actually) might die in childbirth, or she has a miscarriage (which is scary enough on it's own).


----------



## Foxbean (Jun 9, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> *FOXBEAN YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED IN THIS THREAD!!!*



O_O ... meep!


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 10, 2013)

Actual skeletons and macabre stuff in general freaks me the hell out. That show Oddities, yeah, I can't watch that shit.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

I fear personal jabs at my overall character.


----------



## Cobalt-Punk (Jun 20, 2013)

I do have a phobia of vomit. It's really the sounds that get to me worse than only seeing it. I can tolerate it in photos, movies and what happens on Jackass, but on other TV shows (Tosh.0) or in person. I have panic attacks or become violently sick myself. As for my own puke? I hate being nauseous but if I get ill, I'm actually ok, mainly because it's just me and I can't flee from it. I gotta admit it's gotten better than how jumpy I was about it as a child.

As for other fears, I am scared of hospitals (yet i have a medical fetish...), dentists, murky/deep water, spiders, being alone in the dark, and slowly dying.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Demensa said:


> -Losing all of my computer data



It's so strange how we humans put so much of ourselves into such fragile things. We used to use locks, safes... physical obstacles to stop physical beings from reaching our physical belongings. But now we rely on computers. We pour everything we are into these things and think we're safe with the right antivirus programs and whatnot. But we're not. It's just that nobody really tries. Nobody seems to realize that we are fitting *libraries* of data into these computers every single day. And yet, one swing of something so primitive as a hammer and everything is suddenly gone. A torrent of knowledge; destroyed just like that.

We're so careless now.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm afraid of almost all bugs, especially bees.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm afraid of dog-cocks.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm afraid of dog-cocks.



You poor lost soul.

I have a slight case of Astrophobia (fear of the stars or night sky), I definitely have a fear of complete darkness, and I'm super afraid of anything happening to my mate. Other than that, I'm pretty chill.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm also afraid of stalkers :V


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm also afraid of stalkers :V



Good thing that nobody's stalking you! 8D


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm afraid of existence, honestly.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> Good thing that nobody's stalking you! 8D


:3 ilu


Leon said:


> I'm afraid of existence, honestly.


Deep bro.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Leon said:


> I'm afraid of existence, honestly.


What do you mean?
Why are you afraid of existing?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's so strange how we humans put so much of ourselves into such fragile things. We used to use locks, safes... physical obstacles to stop physical beings from reaching our physical belongings. But now we rely on computers. We pour everything we are into these things and think we're safe with the right antivirus programs and whatnot. But we're not. It's just that nobody really tries. Nobody seems to realize that we are fitting *libraries* of data into these computers every single day. And yet, one swing of something so primitive as a hammer and everything is suddenly gone. A torrent of knowledge; destroyed just like that.
> 
> We're so careless now.


In a sense people are a bit careless but that's why people tend to create backups for their information in the event something happens. And why people are so worried about putting an abundance of information online because of the possibility that something bad will happen. 

But the same can be said for physical possessions and safeguarding them.



Leon said:


> I'm afraid of existence, honestly.


If I wasn't so tired I'd pull up a quote from The Fault in Our Stars. Or maybe it was about oblivion. I can't remember.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> What do you mean?
> Why are you afraid of existing?



Not just my own existence, the existence of everything, so it would be safe to say I'm afraid of everything, I still push past my incredible fear. Just afraid of life, living and existence. :I


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 21, 2013)

Leon said:


> Not just my own existence, the existence of everything, so it would be safe to say I'm afraid of everything, I still push past my incredible fear. Just afraid of life, living and existence. :I



I can't stop thinking of you as a super-saiyan, which somehow makes that statement profoundly deep and almost nostalgic for me.

I heard somewhere that people who are afraid of existences often have panic attacks or anxiety issues. Is this true for you?


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> I can't stop thinking of you as a super-saiyan, which somehow makes that statement profoundly deep and almost nostalgic for me.
> 
> I heard somewhere that people who are afraid of existences often have panic attacks or anxiety issues. Is this true for you?


Goku is my anchor of hope for living. :V


And yes, hit the nail on the head, I have very frequent panic attacks, and horrible anxiety issues.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 21, 2013)

Leon said:


> Goku is my anchor of hope for living. :V
> 
> 
> And yes, hit the nail on the head, I have very frequent panic attacks, and horrible anxiety issues.



Huh, interesting indeed. Do you think that your fears come from your anxiety/panic problems for vice-versa?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Mmmm. love playing "dissect the Leon"
It turns me on.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> Huh, interesting indeed. Do you think that your fears come from your anxiety/panic problems for vice-versa?


 They kinda feed off each other. But I'd say the existence part more.



Falaffel said:


> Mmmm. love playing "dissect the Leon"
> It turns me on.


Wha?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

See about yer anxiety, Leon. Life is so much better without it fucking things up for you.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Well no shit sherlock xD I wish I could just ignore it. :I


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Leon said:


> Well no shit sherlock xD I wish I could just ignore it. :I



Well you can't, you need a brain mechanic >:c


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Or a lobotomy..


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Leon said:


> Or a lobotomy..



We could try smacking it out of you >:c

MEDICINAL BACKHAND


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> MEDICINAL BACKHAND


I read this in the Mortal Kombat narrator voice.
It made my nipples erect.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I read this in the Mortal Kombat narrator voice.
> It made my nipples erect.


Toasty!


Seekrit said:


> We could try smacking it out of you >:c
> 
> MEDICINAL BACKHAND



Aleu hits me enough. :v


----------



## Riho (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a very real fear of waking up to find myself the last person in existence. It would be awesome at first, but then I would slowly descend into insanity, and finally finish myself off within a very short period of time.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a large fear of babies.


----------



## Riho (Jun 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I have a large fear of babies.


Why, what are they going to do to you?
Stab your foot?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> Why, what are they going to do to you?
> Stab your foot?




Worse.


----------



## Riho (Jun 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Worse.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 22, 2013)

Riho said:


>



And now I am scared of children and knives.


----------



## Riho (Jun 22, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> And now I am scared of children and knives.


Always glad to help.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 22, 2013)

I fear being changed or unfamiliar things that go against my nature.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 22, 2013)

Fear of sleep that leads to dreamless slumber, the ever fear of a void and darkness and the consciousness of knowing I am there unable to escape. The same with dying, forever trapped in darkness.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

I fear failure above all. It was just ingrained into me as a child and it's taking years to remove it from my psyche. The other big fear i have is there being nothing after death. I can handle any outcome besides nothingness. It bothers me deeply.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

...I'm afraid I'll slip up someday and become the person I used to be. Fuck that guy, he sucked and not even in the good way.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm also scared of cancer. And doctors.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ...I'm afraid I'll slip up someday and become the person I used to be. Fuck that guy, he sucked and not even in the good way.


You weren't always a classy-as-fuck squirrel?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You weren't always a classy-as-fuck squirrel?



No, I was a boring terrible sack of shit you wouldn't want to associate with. But I took a year to improve myself and hopefully ended up less shitty. It is a neverending fight to be less crap than the day before.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> No, I was a boring terrible sack of shit you wouldn't want to associate with. But I took a year to improve myself and hopefully ended up less shitty. It is a neverending fight to be less crap than the day before.


You have succeeded thus far then.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 22, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> I'm also scared of cancer. And doctors.



Me too buddy, but monday when i get steve out i will show you a picture of him- hell he might look like one of those dileck things from dr who that my husband watches so much, like some sort of jellyfish squid thing full of anger and hate


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> No, I was a boring terrible sack of shit you wouldn't want to associate with. But I took a year to improve myself and hopefully ended up less shitty. It is a neverending fight to be less crap than the day before.



Well that's not as bad as other dude. I think the fact that you are actually trying makes a whole lot of difference compared to those who don't/refuse to.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You have succeeded thus far then.


Agreed.

My fear is thinking all my art and hard work is good, and finding out it sucks. That would depress me so bad I would dig until I hit lava, then I would burn in that lava.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a silly fear of one day being totally unneeded and unwanted by anyone. Although some days this worry feels likely.


----------



## Nippon-Okami (Jun 23, 2013)

I am totally afraid of darkness, and death.
Also, I really can't stand being alone.



> It is the strange fate of man, that even in the greatest of evils the fear of the worst continues to haunt him.
> _[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Goethe[/FONT]_


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Nippon-Okami said:


> Also, I really can't stand being alone.


And to think that nearly every day I browse FAF and play games on my PC. Alone in a room. :S


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 23, 2013)

You guys ;~;



LogicfromLogic said:


> Well that's not as bad as other dude. I think the fact that you are actually trying makes a whole lot of difference compared to those who don't/refuse to.



The most annoying part is it was so _easy_. Years of wallowing in self-pity and it was as simple as opening my trap and talking about things.

Feels good bro. Now I only really fear the past instead of, well, everything.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 23, 2013)

If you keep looking in the past, you'll be stuck there. Just learn to focus on the now. You won't get any where if you sit there and stew about everything.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 23, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> If you keep looking in the past, you'll be stuck there. Just learn to focus on the now. You won't get any where if you sit there and stew about everything.



I just do it to draw comparison, the fear keeps me from slipping up. I'd rather use it as a tool than be controlled by it, because that would suck many round hairy things.

Kiwis.

Yes, kiwis.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah, I get you. Personally, my past just drove me to my blissful insanity. 

And yes, kiwis are awesome.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Jun 24, 2013)

Im afraid of going insane, and also ending up alone.


----------



## SkorpioPrince (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm afraid of falling from extremely high places. I used to have weird dreams of free-falling forever.


----------



## Khopesh (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm afraid of not kicking ass in my field. Shit would suck.


----------



## TricksterF (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone try and conquer any of their silly fears, I did I couldn't do it... All those people >_<


----------



## MalMask (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm afraid of medical-based things; doctors, needles, pills, hospitals, sick people etc. and I also have a slight body-horror fear. I can also get paranoid when i'm  completely alone (worsens if its dark out)


----------



## vSock (Jun 25, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Furries.


Humans


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Sanity.

In all seriousness, I havnt found a major phobia yet. Alot of things I dont like but will deal with if forced to. I dont like failure, creepy crawlies, big injuries ( thankfully havnt had many of those yet ). I dont fear death. I know Ill probably be doing something awesome and not realize whats going on, like mountain biking and smacking into a tree or 4 wheeling. Blood is more of an annoyance because it just gets everywhere. 

If you can call it a phobia, my biggest fear is probably not being able to do the things I truly enjoy doing.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

I fear being unable to entertain others.

Its what I live for D:


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I fear being unable to entertain others.
> 
> Its what I live for D:



You have done enough, friend. It is time to know the man behind the waffle.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 27, 2013)

I fear I waste too much time, miss opportunities and lose things I could've achieved.. 
Crap grades and lack of society affirms this lately.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You have done enough, friend. It is time to know the man behind the waffle.



I already posted my picture in the mugshot thread sergal dude.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I fear I waste too much time, miss opportunities and lose things I could've achieved..
> Crap grades and lack of society affirms this lately.



You might find this motivating/interesting:

http://xkcd.com/264/
http://xkcd.com/265/
http://xkcd.com/266/
http://xkcd.com/267/
http://xkcd.com/268/


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You might find this motivating/interesting:
> 
> http://xkcd.com/264/
> http://xkcd.com/265/
> ...



That was interesting cheers, I just hope I don't do the opposite, remember the plot and forget the message.
Thanks!


----------



## pokesonicfan11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I'm afraid of 3 things mostly, Hights, Flying (because y'know heights... and crashing o.o ) and death. Pretty normal fears I guess so... ya


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

I fear names like pokesonicfan. 
Its just.... Terrifying. 

Also dog cocks freak me out.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

I fear inconsistencies in people. I am never sure how to react to them.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Now that I've started downloading again, I fear leaving my laptop unlocked. None must know.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

I fear that due to my propensity to stand up for causes and people, I may have a shortened life. :/


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I fear that due to my propensity to stand up for causes and people, I may have a shortened life. :/



I don't think you'll be killed for being a furry lifestyler :/


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I don't think you'll be killed for being a furry lifestyler :/



Wasn't really talking about furry though.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Wasn't really talking about furry though.



Oh, well that's alright then. Wait... no it isn't D:


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

Neon coloured animals. 
Its unnatural. 

Also I haz fear of rejection from family members. 
Its really life altering when you realize that your grandpa isn't joking or just poking fun but is dead serious in thinking I'm a failure. 
I'm sorry I couldn't get a job on my one month vacation to your house to help you expand it. 
Cause, you know, people would love to hire me when I don't even live on the same state as the job. I'm sorry for putting my elbows on the table but you know what? I will eat how I like. Fuck you. 
I will take big bites of my food. 
I will eat how I see fit.
because I as a young adult and should be treated as such >:[
not like a dog that pissed on your new carpet.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a fear of being boring.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2013)

Im off on holiday in a week, just looking at planes in the sky is making me queezy now 
Last time i started tearing up and had a nervous breakdown just walking up to the plane despite being a grown fucking male.
But i have pet hunstman spiders so im not a total wimp.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I have a fear of being boring.



You are not alone :I


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a fear of swimming in places that dont allow me to see the bottom, I have fear of the unknown that lurks in the waters.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

I have panphobia. I'm afraid of EVERYTHING. Water, heights, technology, shampoo... even my own fetish is frightening.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a fear of tampons. Always have.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 13, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

Stitches.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

The Midnight Man, and a certain ghost.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

Everything that happens in Supernatural.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Everything that happens in Supernatural.



Why are you afraid of Foreigner?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why are you afraid of Foreigner?



Jokes on you, I'm only on episode eight.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Jokes on you, I'm only on episode eight.



The joke is _never _on he who is rawkin' to Foreigner.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The joke is _never _on he who is rawkin' to Foreigner.




Funny, now it is. :V


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

The next GoT episode.

I swear to god after the red wedding I will be on the edge of my seat with my fingernails in my mouth throughout the entirety of a GoT episode hoping my favorite characters don't die.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm afraid of Fear.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The joke is _never _on he who is rawkin' to Foreigner.


 I think I may respect you some/more/greater for your music taste..


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 14, 2013)

I am terrified of insects that have the ability to sting you. Even bumble bees.


----------



## Recel (Jul 14, 2013)

Cain said:


> The next GoT episode.
> 
> I swear to god after the red wedding I will be on the edge of my seat with my fingernails in my mouth throughout the entirety of a GoT episode hoping my favorite characters don't die.



GoT is quite boring once you realize how it's write thinks. I knew _at least_ Rob will die on that wedding before that episode.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 14, 2013)

Heights. I don't like roller coasters or being high up in general.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Heights. I don't like roller coasters or being high up in general.


I had a dream Friday night I was trying to climb a house and nearly fell off.. woke me up a little shaky and odd..

Two hours later I was climbing high on an assault course. It wasn't fun.


My biggest fear is everything. I second think everything I say and do (when sober.)
Even when something is said or done I worry or regret it for fear of the worst (usually unrealistic) outcome.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 14, 2013)

Wasps.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Life scares me. People scare me. This thread scares me. The people in this thread scare me. The lives of the people in this thread scare me.

But I'm what scares me the most.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Whales.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

I fear my the only house mate staying at mine over summer will get me in trouble. I'm getting letters from the utilities company.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Falling off of an escalator.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 15, 2013)

I have dreams like that too, except it feels like im falling from a skyscraper or some shit and I jolt awake. Fun..


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to love falling dreams.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a deathly fear of furries. But somehow I also have a philia and a fetish for them. I make no sense...


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jul 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I have a deathly fear of furries. But somehow I also have a philia and a fetish for them. I make no sense...



Fear the almighty furries.


Anyways, so I mentioned that I was scared of coyotes earlier? Well, I was sleeping outside in a tent last night and they came right up next to my tent. I would have booked it to the house had I not been too scared to go outside of said tent. But after a while of them hanging out, i relaxed. I think I am no longer afraid of them.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I have a deathly fear of furries.




-Claps politely.-


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

I am also afraid of cla-



Zabrina said:


> -Claps politely.-



HOLY BALLS, CLAPPING! *hides behind couch*


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

Fear itself. 
.... 
Badum tss.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm afraid of walking on anybody jacking off o.o...
and furries ;P


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> I'm afraid of walking on anybody jacking off o.o...




I'd laugh very hard if this happened.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> I'm afraid of walking on anybody jacking off o.o...
> and furries ;P


I've walked in on a mate jacking it. I couldn't hang out for him for a while. We don't speak of it.

I seriously hope there's never an internet 2.0 where I can see you guys, it'd be a constant chat roulette on here (or Xbox one live.)


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I've walked in on a mate jacking it.






I want the story. :V


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I want the story. :V


Not much of a story, I walked in, his duvet flew up, I walked off and realised there was no innocence left in life.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Not much of a story, I walked in, his duvet flew up, I walked off and realised there was no innocence left in life.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


>


And the scars forever remain.. The sound of clapping doesn't help.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> And the scars forever remain.. The sound of clapping doesn't help.




I laughed much too hard.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


>



Eeeek! Clapping! *hides under bed*


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Eeeek! Clapping! *hides under bed*


I love this guy :,)


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Fear itself.
> ....
> Badum tss.



It's a pretty funny thought.

However on a serious note, if you were in a tight situation, the last thing you would want to do is letting fear overwhelm you.

That stuff can cloud up all forms of rational judgement and can cause an over reaction to the scenario which in turn could
make life even harder for yourself.


----------

